# ممكن مساعدة في التركيبة



## ضيف الحلقة (30 أبريل 2013)

شباب عندي هيبوكلورات الصديوم تركيز 12%+ كاستيك صودا بودرة + chlorint tablet 90% sd
استخدمة في انتاج الكلوريكس العادي لكن لدي مشكلة في المنتج وما ادري كيف احلها ارجو المساعدة في التركيبة ؟

تركيبتي هي كتالي ؟

1- هيبوكلورات الصديوم 7 طن

2- كاستيك صودا بودرة 7.5 كيلو

3- chlorint tablet 90% sd جرام200 فقط

4- سعة الخزان 16 طن

بعد مزج المكوينات مع بعضها البعض المنتج في اول اسبوع زي الحلوة ولكن بعد الاسبوع الثاني تبدء المشكلة تظهر وهي حالة خمول المواد وتكون الترسبات ويصير المنتج ماء ؟؟؟

اين المشكلة هل يوجد عنصر ناقص ام التركيبة فيها خطاء ؟؟؟ ارجو المساعدة في ذلك


----------



## chemnoor (1 مايو 2013)

إذا كنت تتحدث عن هيبوكلرويت الصوديوم (ماء جافيل - كلوروكس .....)

عند تمديد محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم فيضاف فقط 0.35 - 0.5 % ماءات الصوديوم من الوزن النهائي للمنتج أما الكميات الكبيرة فتضر

لا داعي لإضافة كلورين تابلت

لمعرفة الكمية المجودة من الصود الزائد يمكن يؤخذ 25 مل من المنتج في وعاء سعة 400 مل ويضاف لها 5 مل ماء أوكسجيني بحذر ثم يضاف مشعر الفينول فتالئين يجب أن يكون اللون أحمر وردي يعاير بعدها بحمض كلور الماء


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (1 مايو 2013)

chemnoor قال:


> إذا كنت تتحدث عن هيبوكلرويت الصوديوم (ماء جافيل - كلوروكس .....)
> 
> عند تمديد محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم فيضاف فقط 0.35 - 0.5 % ماءات الصوديوم من الوزن النهائي للمنتج أما الكميات الكبيرة فتضر
> 
> ...



مشكور على الرد الجميل وجزاك الله خير

بس انا بانتج 16 طن - اي ما يعادل 16000الف لتر

ويش (( ماء جافيل ))

ممكن الاسم التجاري للماء الاوكسجيني
وحمض كلور الماء

ما عليك امر ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

اخوك ابوعبدالرحمن


----------



## chemnoor (2 مايو 2013)

16000 لتر ماء جافيل تحتاج حوالي 50 كغ ماءات الصوديوم
أما كمية المحلول الخام المطلوب إضافته فتتعلق بتركيز المحلول الخام وبالتركيز المطلوب إنتاجه 
لإنتاج ماء جافيل بتركيز 5.25% يمكنك إضافة 5250 كغ من محلول خام بتركيز 16%


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير تر اخوك غشيم في الكيمياء ولكن سريع الفهم واحب الكيمياء

ان كنت تقصد ماء جافيل الاسم العلمي هو (( هيبو كلوريد الصوديوم )) (( NaClO )) متوفر لدي بتركز 12%

وماءات الصوديوم هو (( *caustic*-*soda* )) يعني (( NaoH )) متوفر لدي على شكل بودرة 

اما المياة المستخدمة هي مياة مقطرة 


اما الهيبو انا استخدم لـ 16000 لتر ماء مقطر 7000 لتر هيبو و 7.5 كيلو جرام من caustic-*soda* - ماءات الصوديوم

عذرا اخذت من وقتك الثمين امل الرد ولك من جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemnoor (4 مايو 2013)

وفق التركيبة المقدمة يكون المنتج بتركيز 3.65% كلور تقريبا
أما الصود الزائد فهو 0.03% وهو قليل جداً
يجب زيادة كمية ماءات الصوديوم إلى ما لا يقل عن 50 كغ ويفضل 75 كغ لإعطاء تبات للمنتج 

إن تركيز المنتج أقل من تركيز كلوروكس الذي هو 5.25% عند الانتاج
وهو غير مطابق للمواصفات القياسية السورية التي تشترط أن يكون المنتج بين 4-6%
لا أعلم مدى مطابقته للمواصفات المصرية ولكن يمكن أن يكون مقبول في المواصفة المصرية لماء جافيل

لحساب تركيز المنتج نستخدم القاعدة تركيز المادة الخام × وزن المادة الخام = التركيز النهائي × الوزن النهائي


----------

